# right or left hand hold?



## flertaboy (Feb 5, 2013)

hi, i know from my shotgun shooting that i am right eye dominant and also right handed, i feel comfortable holding my fork in my left hand as i can see straight down the bands to target with my right eye with ease, as the pouch is drawn under my right eye, however with the fork held in my right hand i seem to be drawing the pouch under my left eye and all seems wrong! any advice on what hand would be best. im a beginer and am not the best shot in the world anyway but willing to listen to opinions from more expert shooters to help me become a decent shot.

thanks..

dave.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Most shooters hold the slingshot in the left hand when they are right eye dominant.

I do too.

But when you shoot better when holding left , you should do that!

Try both and do what feels best.

Hope this helps

Arne


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i am a bit wierd with this because i shoot guns quite a lot and i put the stock into my left shoulder and yet when i am shooting a slingshot i put my left hand forward. i think that it is basically whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm right handed and right eye dominant. As a kid I held a slingshot in my right hand as that felt natural (but I was a poor shot). I'm currently retraining myself to hold with my left so that I can aim using my dominant (right) eye.

If you're just starting out I suggest you hold with your left and draw with your right - even if it feels odd at first you'll be playing to your strengths in the long run


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, holding your frame in your left hand is actually considered as the right handed way to shoot - weird huh?!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

SlingDaddy said:


> Oh yeah, holding your frame in your left hand is actually considered as the right handed way to shoot - weird huh?!


 That's the same with archery when your holding the bow in the left hand you got a right handed bow :iono:

Arne


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

AKLEIN said:


> Oh yeah, holding your frame in your left hand is actually considered as the right handed way to shoot - weird huh?!
> That's the same with archery when your holding the bow in the left hand you got a right handed bow :iono:
> 
> Arne


Which is one of the reasons I'm retraining - I'm looking to take up archery


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/511-which-hand/?hl=+left%20+right

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21052-which-hand-for-the-slingshot/?hl=%2Bleft+%2Bright


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm very left eye dominate and right handed. The combo that works for me is right hand hole and left eye aim.


----------



## flertaboy (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks everyone for your helps and comments, after a few practice "pulls" and drawing to right eye , i seem more comfortable with fork in left hand, im sure this will become my natural way to draw so will stick with this,..so im a right handed shooter then? problem solved, now if only i can get enough practice to hit gold!

THANKS ALL!

regards.....dave (flertaboy)


----------

